# Spin Wing Vane Question



## Kungur (May 3, 2009)

As I get ready to order my arrows I have a question on Spin Wing Vanes. I believe that I read somewhere that based on the color there is a flexibility issue. If that is so are arrows fletched with all the same color when using Sping Wings?
Thanks


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Yes. Do not mix and match colors. 

If you do a thread search, there has been extensive conversation about Spin Wings. Great stuff really. It is worth your time.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

Kungur said:


> As I get ready to order my arrows I have a question on Spin Wing Vanes. I believe that I read somewhere that based on the color there is a flexibility issue. If that is so are arrows fletched with all the same color when using Sping Wings?
> Thanks


white, for example has less drag than say blue or yellow

the british Kurly vanes though don't have such issues IIRC.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

And yet the Range-O-Matic people have put them through a hooter shooter and have said that there is no difference. 

So just let that from the horses mouth sit in well with the previous discussions.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

I can still vividly recall Scott McKechnie shooting with our team at the '04 Turkish Grand Prix using three different spin wing colors on each arrow. Red, Yellow and White IIRC. I'd never seen that before. Scott shot just fine.

John.


----------



## DariusXV (Feb 18, 2009)

I have had both the black and the white vanes.

The one comparison I feel fit to make is that something about the black ink makes the vanes feel stiffer.

BUT...they also seem to be very less durable than the white ones.

What might make for a minor tear on a white vane is a complete tear all the way through the black vane.

Maybe the stiffness (or perceived stiffness) helps...but, I found I was changing black vanes much more often...

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jake Kaminski (Mar 10, 2007)

What I have gathered on the spin wings. 

Spinwing has told me that there is no difference between the colors on the elite vanes. 

As far as he regular colors they are slightly different stiffnesses. From lightest to stiffest the black and white are the same and the weakest. Blue and yellow are next and the same. And red is the stiffest. Bradys sep dad Mel Nichols shot the different colors out of the hooter shooter and saw absolutley no difference in impact points.

I myself have not noticed any difference other then the feel of the vanes. He reds are considerably different then the whites.


----------



## DariusXV (Feb 18, 2009)

Interesting.

Jake, I don't know if you were planning on coming to the doinker shoot-out in TX or not, but I'm thinking I'm going to bring my bag of spin-wings (both black and white).

I, personally, have not ordered each of the colors myself...but I think it'd be great if a few archers got together with all their colors and did a hands-on test.

Clear up the mystery once and for all.

I've heard some people say red, and some people say black as being the stiffest.

I'm totally confused at this point.

Please set me straight. Is red the definitive stiffest color?


----------



## Jake Kaminski (Mar 10, 2007)

I got my information directly from Spin-Wing. 

Im sorry I meant drag instead of stiffness. Black and white are the same, then yellow, blue and red. The stiffness to me means nothing, they all hit the same place and pretty much need replacing just as often as the other.

I personally like red but have been using black for over a year now, just haven't switched.


Oh and just a little tidbit of info, Kurley vanes are all the same stiffness/drag but when I shot them just simply did not group the same or be as consistent as Spin-Wings


----------



## DariusXV (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you for the info, Jake!


----------



## Big.Dave (Dec 13, 2009)

Jake Kaminski said:


> I got my information directly from Spin-Wing.
> 
> Im sorry I meant drag instead of stiffness. Black and white are the same, then yellow, blue and red. The stiffness to me means nothing, they all hit the same place and pretty much need replacing just as often as the other.
> 
> ...


What you have said there Jake matches my own findings about spin-wings and kurly vanes.
personally I prefer the gold (yellow) spin-wings:smile:


----------



## Georgez (Sep 23, 2009)

I have tried white and red spin wings and found that grouped same. So no difference for me.

Just not mix colours, otherwise are the same.


----------



## s26286603 (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok its the stiffness debate again... Do yourselves a favour, get yourself a pack of originals and see if the vanes differ in the same pack. I was unpleasently suprissed to see that they did. They differred in thikness and therefore stifness, i had a pack of Blues. Interestingly enough i have shot better scores with carbon impacts with rubber vanes than with spinwings on ace's, thats just most likely me improving in form but yeah. But i dont think stiffness wont affect performance but other factors as vane angle consistancy ( i find it difficult to get this angle conistant on the spinwings due to the tape) and durrability i think are more important. Maybee someone can help me out with this, why dont compounders use spinwings and we all know they are far more accurate than us?


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

Georgez said:


> ...
> Just not mix colours, otherwise are the same.


I used to think likewise but there's no difference despite the supposed difference in stiffness.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

There was another long thread in the past about same subject, and I remeber to post there, but anyhow, here again:

- With same curling, stiffness of material is obviously influencing drag on long distancies, and so fine tuning as well
- With large size like 2 13/16 shooting White and Blue at 90 mt you can get around 10" difference in height for the two groups (tested with 50# recurve, ACE 430). Of course, using 1 3/4 size difference is much smaller and not so evident. 
- Different stiffness means different reaction in the wind. With light wind, reaction is similar, with strong wind reaction is different from soft to stiff, but of course real difference becomes smaller with small sizes. 
Average results for 1 3/4" give a preference for Black/White and then Yellow for ladies and young archers (lower poundages), and Blue/Red for men
Situation can change a lot if you use larger sizes, were reaction of the curling becomes more effective.

As almost all of those writing and asking are surely using 1 3/4 size, then there is no risk in mixing colors for them, for sure not for mixing red with blue and yellow with black. 
Fot those that would like to experiment with larger sizes to find their optimal vane, I do not suggest to mix colors at all.


----------



## Progen (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks Vittorio for the details. I've seen the local boys mix the very colours which you mentioned. Red / blue and yellow / black and sometimes they even had shafts where almost all the colours are present and mixed. They're doing 1200s and I guess that's their aim so perhaps that's why they don't bother about these little details such as stiffness.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

s26286603 said:


> Maybee someone can help me out with this, why dont compounders use spinwings and we all know they are far more accurate than us?


There is no evidence that has been done under laboratory conditions with a published testing regime or display of results which comprehensively proves that spinwings are in any way, shape or form better for accuracy in any conditions compared to normal vanes. 

A bow in a shooting machine can easily hold the 10 ring or below at 90 metres using plastic vanes. I don't doubt that it could also be done with spinwings. 

Because there is no proven advantage and people are shooting above 1400 with normal vanes, it's logical to assume reasonably safely that there is NO advantage to compounders. Vanes are incredibly durable compared to spinwings and it's not uncommon to trash spinwings when shooting tight groups. It would be fair to say that there are tighter groups shot with compounds and therefore more chance for fletch damage. 

When there are no performance advantages easily observed, but durability disadvantages easily observed, is it no surprise that overwhelmingly, most compound archers shoot with vanes?

People claim all the time that spinwings provide this and that, but until it's tested properly, it's all just conjecture.


----------



## samick (Feb 12, 2010)

*hi*

hello i have benn shotting spin wings for awhile and i just ordered kurly vanes and jake did you say they didnt group as well and i guess i have to shoot these up and then see and if you are right then i am gonna order spinwings agian and probably black got reds on now but i usually shot white sin wings thanks

clayton


----------

